# Toronto - When did ugly get so cool?



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

I love Toronto's diversity.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Great shots! I love the life you have captured so accurately.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

this was a pretty badass thread


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photos! I'd not say any of the shots showed anything "ugly". Perhaps a couple were bland with boring streetscapes dominated by roads, however, most of them showed a vibrant and intersting looking city. Thanks for the effort!


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Nice pics!

What's up with these cadets? They are everywhere!


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Well at the risk of offending any torontonians, Toronto can be pretty ugly. But it's ugly in the same way that Berlin is ugly, and that's pretty good company! 
Many canadians dislike Toronto because it lacks any sense of visual cohesion. It's not a city that's easy to come to grips with quickly, but that patchwork character is its charm. 
It is amazingly diverse and vibrant, but not traditionally pretty. 
It is, however, full of beautiful things and places. (king street, anyone?)


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Brilliant.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Well done! Down to the nitty-gritty... I love the photo of Roncesvalles and Queen (I used to live there). Nothing like a Toronto sky sliced into bits by overhead streetcar wires (makes a Torontonian feel safe and secure  )

I'd say Montreal has gritty character and chaos in spades, depending where you go. But lets all leave it at that... no 'ugly' contests necessary.

Toronto can be very ugly, but lets be honest, every city has a lot of ugly somewhere. I've seen plenty of ugly in every Canadian city. Not to detract from your observations though... Toronto is a wonderful mess at times. So no offense taken on my part at least.


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad you're not offended! I have no intention of starting an ugly contest! And Montreal definitely knows a thing or two about ugly. 
Ultimately in my time living there, Toronto impressed more beautiful places, people, and moments upon me than not. I hope that shows through in my photos


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

it does


----------



## bboy_u (Oct 5, 2005)

Fabulous! I used to live on Queen Street, thanks for bringing back some fond memories. You have a keen eye in bringing out the beautiful ugliness of Toronto!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

*Atanga:*

I noticed that you write *t*orontonian and *c*anadian with lower case. Is that an attachment of modesty to the individual or a typo? You seem like a very politically aware and sensitive fella so I thought I'd ask. If you are modest, I hope you won't mind me saying that your montage is one my favourite collections I've viewed to date. Thank you very much.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm a bit bowled over by the onslaught of superb photography in these first few days of 2009, by the likes of Atanga and Flar.....add onto that new and exciting views from Vancouver by capricorn2000, by Marcanadian of his hometown of Toronto, and isaidso's thrilling Halifax thread (that I am hopeful is not complete yet). I am beginning to think 2009 could provide us with a bumper crop of Canadian photography! :cheers:


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

isaidso said:


> *Atanga:*
> 
> I noticed that you write *t*orontonian and *c*anadian with lower case. Is that an attachment of modesty to the individual or a typo? You seem like a very politically aware and sensitive fella so I thought I'd ask. If you are modest, I hope you won't mind me saying that your montage is one my favourite collections I've viewed to date. Thank you very much.


Haha, no although I do tend to be careful about spelling and punctuation, I can't help being a Quebec Anglo 
Different things are capitalized between the two languages and it always messes us up. I still catch myself writing monday, tuesday, wednesday, etc in lower case all the time. Sorry, not modesty. Just local flavour, I guess!
And thanks for the compliment. I'm happy anyone's evening looking at my photos!


----------



## Canuck514 (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow man your photos are a real treat! They totally remind me of Kilgore Trout's pics... and believe me that is a huge compliment bro! Can't wait to see more from you.


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Remarkable photos! You have captured Toronto wonderfully.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I Love Toronto!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Taller said:


> I'm a bit bowled over by the onslaught of superb photography in these first few days of 2009, by the likes of Atanga and Flar.....add onto that new and exciting views from Vancouver by capricorn2000, by Marcanadian of his hometown of Toronto, and isaidso's thrilling Halifax thread (that I am hopeful is not complete yet). I am beginning to think 2009 could provide us with a bumper crop of Canadian photography! :cheers:


Just maybe, I am headed to Ottawa for my first time in a few weeks and the camera will be in tow.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jan 19, 2005)

i don't have much time to hang around these forums anymore but i like to visit when wanderlust arises. these are great photos! you've really captured the toronto feel. i'm also flattered to have been mentioned in this thread...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Toronto threads like this need more pics/shots :cheers: i think


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

When I go back to Toronto soon to visit, I'll be sure to take some more! Hopefully it'll be sunny and warm, but who am I kidding.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

kilgoretrout said:


> i don't have much time to hang around these forums anymore but i like to visit when wanderlust arises. these are great photos! you've really captured the toronto feel. i'm also flattered to have been mentioned in this thread...


Hey Kilgore! You are sorely missed- no one can capture the people on the street like you. Are you attending school in Hong Kong at the moment? Hopefully soon we will see some more of your photos! :cheers:

ps if you make any new photothreads for other sites, would you mind to copy and paste them here? They would be most
welcome!


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Very cool indeed!


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Nice photo taking... but after seeing the Sydney photo tour, I have to say that all those power/telephone lines, transformers and poles makes Toronto look rather shabby. Are there any plans to get rid of them?


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

"Nice photo taking... but after seeing the Sydney photo tour, I have to say that all those power/telephone lines, transformers and poles makes Toronto look rather shabby. Are there any plans to get rid of them?"

I disagree... they add to the delicious flavor of the city.


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

oceanmdx said:


> Nice photo taking... but after seeing the Sydney photo tour, I have to say that all those power/telephone lines, transformers and poles makes Toronto look rather shabby. Are there any plans to get rid of them?


There seem to be plans for a lot of things in Toronto, if you know what I mean. The power lines seem to be a low priority though even though they've disappeared in the downtown cores of most comparable cities long ago. 

I agree that they add some flavour, but my first impression of Toronto was just that, shabby, and I think in large part because of the abundance of messy power lines, rusted overhead transformer boxes, and endless random rusty poles lining the sidewalks. In time I learned to love Toronto's messiness because of a lot of the flavour that comes along with it. 

Urban fetishism aside, we have to admit Toronto suffers from some painfully outdated infrastructure for such an important city and is indicative of systemic problems in government that need to be resolved. And I really hope they do get resolved. Toronto is already such a fabulous city in so many ways and so full of potential.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Much of the overhead wires here are due to the fact we have a streetcar system, like Melbourne, which Sydney does not have. Toronto never ripped out its tram system back in the 50's when virtually every other North American city did. When people come from cities that have no streetcars, the wires are really noticeable.I'm a fan of the overhead wires and love the crisscross patterns they make. On the subject of "shabby", I think we get used to that in our own cities, and notice it much more readily when we visit other cities. I certainly notice it more when I travel to other cities than my own, where I am used to it!


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Agreed about the street cars, TB 
No problem with those at all. 

The rest of the poles and transformer boxes and other issues though... 
But absolutely, every city has its problems. I can think of many right now, and nowhere am I more critical than at home in Montreal. (boy we've messed some things up) It's important that these issues are brought to the public consciousness and discussed openly in order for them to be addressed. I get in trouble a lot for noticing these things all the time, but I think they're important for us as city dwellers to be critical of. However, they're probably best discussed outside of the photo thread!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'll be honest, I had absolutely no idea that overhead wires, particularly streetcar wires were in any way frowned upon until about this year here on SSC where the issue has cropped up a number of times. I like the messy organization of patterns, and am a bit surprised the goal is for complete overhead cleanliness and order.... most of the old telephone wires are now buried, and I think the rest of them should go underground, too. I'm not really an observant person, I suppose, as I don't really "see" the wires...


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

Thanks for the very honest and mature answers guys... but those wires/transformers/poles look like some mess that I would expect to see in a 3rd world city where they don't give a shit... I'll exempt what I just said where streetcars operate. Toronto obviously is in a different class, but it's time it showed it... especially as Canada's largest city. It should be a showcase city for the country, but it isn't - at least not in the way Sydney is for Oz. Vancouver will have to fill that role until T.O. cleans up its act.


----------



## Gerrad (Dec 17, 2006)

I despise the overhead wires. They're trashy. However when only a fraction of the population actually cares enough to vote in civic elections, there's a tendency to elect useless dilettantes (with little interest beyond vanity and less in the way of the machinations of a modern city state) to City Hall. But this also might be part of the secretly masochistic Canadian tendency to get things continuously and hopelessly wrong so we can complain about them.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I was with a friend the other day whom I very much respect, and he mentioned the overhead wires. I admit that even though I do not notice them myself, they do seem to bother a lot of people. Certainly the transformers and remaining telephone wires must be buried.. but I would really hate to see the streetcar wires go.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

To be honest, I never noticed the overhead wires either. It wasn't until seeing photos where people pointed them out that I realized they were there. This all reminds me of a Poe detective mystery where there is a letter in a room that nobody can fine; they search all over the place, in drawers, garbage cans, secret latches, etc, but can't find it. A different "smarty pants" man comes along and finds it quickly, without trouble, sitting out in the open on a table. 

Moral - People don't often see what's right in front of them.

I wonder how much it would cost to burry all these wires?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Well.. I think the street car wires are out of the question. It is part and parcel with a tram system. To be honest, they are the most visible wire system that people see, and the one that out-of-towners are unused to. I will have to pay more attention but I think many overhead telephone wires are already buried. I am unsure of the extent of those still exposed.


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, burrying streetcar wires are out of the question; if anything there will be much more of them going up, no?, as the streetcar lines spread around Toronto.


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

I love to see this issue debated because everyone just looked at me like I was nuts when I lived in Toronto and suggested there was anything fishy about the way the city looks. 
But I guess it really is what you're used to that counts. No one I spoke to in Toronto ever even noticed the wires, but for me as a German/Canadian who's lived in many places other than Toronto, it was the first thing I noticed and they bothered me right to the end. But the streetcar lines are not even the issues. Vancouver has those for buses, and they look great. It's the hundreds of rusty poles lashed together but supporting either a mess of tangled wire or nothing at all. It's the transformer boxes and other sky junk. But as I said earlier, all that's part of a bigger problem that is Toronto's major shortcoming: Infrastructure.
Missing subway lines, streetcars stuck in traffic, no bike lanes, etc. (ok, these are mostly transit related) Toronto produces so much money and is so important. I wonder what it is about the governmental structure that allows these issues to die on the drawing board over and over...


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

^^ Exactly right.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

more pics, perchance? :cheers2:


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Hear, hear!


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

pics pics!!!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Atanga, check your private messages notification up at the top right hand of this screen, under your name. I need a bit of information about something!


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

*Winter in Toronto*

I've always found it funny that for what may be the snowiest, winteriest country on earth, we still don't quite build our cities for the winter. Every year we're surprised when winter hits like it's the first time, many of our systems break down, colour drains from the streets, and we lose not a little dignity 

But that's why our summers are so completely fabulous, no?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

My faves: The rather optimistically named "Hawaii Restaurant", the "Sunshine Convenience" (both suffering through a blizzard), and that fabulous Greek house! :lol:


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Exactly! That's why summer is such a big deal for us, because we don't get much of it.

lol at the outrageously overdone Greek house. If you know where to look( like I do) you can find the house in My big Fat Greek Wedding in East York.


----------



## CANAUS (Apr 4, 2005)

oceanmdx said:


> Thanks for the very honest and mature answers guys... but those wires/transformers/poles look like some mess that I would expect to see in a 3rd world city where they don't give a shit... I'll exempt what I just said where streetcars operate. Toronto obviously is in a different class, but it's time it showed it... especially as Canada's largest city. It should be a showcase city for the country, but it isn't - at least not in the way Sydney is for Oz. Vancouver will have to fill that role until T.O. cleans up its act.


While I agree that the poles are unseemly and should be removed, they are highly a prority. Building more transit should be priority no1. 

Secondly, comparison is not always a good way to induce action and is hardly constructive. For instance, Sydney does not have a single subway line and Vancouver's infrastructure is hardly any better than Toronto and when it comes to transit it is much worse. In fact, Australia and Canada both have similarly shoddy transit systems when compared to certain Asian and European countries. Hopefully, the Metrolinx plan will be implemted and the GTA will have a truly top-class transit system.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ Comparison is how we gauge everything in this world and pointing out areas in which one falls short is very constructive. You can't fix problem areas if you are blind to them. The streetcar lines are necessary, the other overhead electrical wires are what I'd expect in Haiti or Uzbekistan. I was absolutely floored to see them when I first arrived in Canada from the UK. 25 years later, I'm astounded that they still exist here.

All infrastructure should be a priority, not one thing like transit instead of the rest. Thankfully, Toronto has started the process of burying its electrical. Look at sections of Bay Street, the sidewalk in front of the ROM, and a few other areas. It looks 5000 times better.

Arguing that it is ok because other cities like Sydney have some short comings is an absurd way to rationalize things. That's how lazy people who do as little as possible think. Toronto is a fabulous city and we know it instinctually. We're long past those insecure days when we couldn't acknowledge constructive criticism when it was made. Oceanmdx is merely pointing out what many other people don't verbalize. We need to discuss these things. It's an important process in city building.


----------



## oceanmdx (Dec 18, 2004)

CANAUS said:


> While I agree that the poles are unseemly and should be removed, they are highly a prority. Building more transit should be priority no1.
> 
> Secondly, comparison is not always a good way to induce action and is hardly constructive. For instance, Sydney does not have a single subway line and Vancouver's infrastructure is hardly any better than Toronto and when it comes to transit it is much worse. In fact, Australia and Canada both have similarly shoddy transit systems when compared to certain Asian and European countries. Hopefully, the Metrolinx plan will be implemted and the GTA will have a truly top-class transit system.


I agree that improved transit (subways) should be a high priority for Canada's big cities - especially for Toronto - but getting rid of power lines, where possible - should be a high priority too. This economic slow down is a golden opportunity for the Feds to spend major dollars on these issues, because the labour is now available. Having said that, who wants to live in an ugly place... unless you come from an even uglier place? Harper et. al must get off their arses... and do something.


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Well a big part of the problem faced by all Canadian cities is simply the way our country is structured. The provincial governments have a disproportionate amount of power dating from a time when the country was more rural and cities where hardly factored in. Nowadays the majority of the population lives in urban areas but cities have too little control over decisions and money relative to their central role. Their hands are tied. Toronto is one of the most important cities on the continent but is always broke. That just shouldn't be.

I found Toronto unusual in that most people I met there didn't seem willing (or maybe able) to be critical about the city's shortcomings relative to other places, aethetic or otherwise. (not a week went by though that someone didn't say TO was "just like NY" in some way  )
There is however a great and very active movement in Toronto of people who are are passionate about urban issues and are struggling to move Toronto forward despite an amazing amount of resistance. They have a great dialogue going on that needs to move to the mainstream.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

^^ You echo many of my early sentiments about Toronto. There is a tendency amongst locals to take criticisms immediately as an assault to be countered vigorously without actually listening to what is trying to be conveyed. 

The intense backlash to anything resembling criticism of the city stems from Toronto's past insecurities and self doubt. New York has always been that rich powerful glamourous alpha city that sat at the head of the north American table. You hit a raw nerve with locals if you point out anything negative about Toronto, hence the knee jerk reaction. What's important to recognize is that this is quickly changing.

Toronto is going through major growing pains, but making huge strides in the right direction. The city is coming of age and doesn't look over its shoulder nearly as often as it used to. Even in the past 3 years, I've noticed a shift in how Torontonians view their city. 

Many of us think of Toronto as a city on an equal footing with any other in the world, and rightfully so. We know that Toronto isn't a city of 20 million people or a city with the history of Rome, but we know instinctually what a fantastic time it is to be living here. We know that we have nothing to prove to any one and that Toronto is Toronto, period. We're plotting our own course and making our own mark as a city.

I think you'll find that traditional comparison 'just like NY' and many of the other irritants are quickly falling by the way side. When you do hear it, it's usually uttered by someone with outdated views of Toronto. It's to be expected in a city in rapid ascension.


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Well said! My observations exactly.
There is definitely a positive trend in Toronto in these matters and attitudes, but there is a long way to go. 
On the subject of insecurity, I noticed the same thing. Coming from outside Toronto, it felt like going back in time when I arrived. The way people talked defensively about the city and about Canada seemed outdated, but there was palpable change in the air and I could sense the transition. I met a guy from Maine while I was there who saw the same things and he joked that if Torontonians ever woke up to reality of how great their city is and brought it up to it's full potential, it would be the coolest place on earth and he and I wouldn't be able to afford it anymore! Fanciful, yes, but food for thought from an outside observer.

Anyway, TO better keep moving forward. I don't want to have to stay in Montreal my whole life!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, Toronto would like nothing more than to have Montreal come along for the ride.


----------



## Filip (Oct 10, 2003)

Hey isaidso, you'd probably appreciate the analogy here. Doesn't Montreal remind you of Sofia Loren? An old faded beauty?


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Hmmm, I like it. I wouldn't classify either of them as faded though. They both get more enchanting and beautiful to me, each passing day.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I think both Montreal and Toronto are wonderful cities, and each of them has their own strengths and weaknesses. When we are raised in one Canadian city, we have very definite ideas and preconceptions about other Canadian cities, even if we have not visited them. When we do visit, or move to that other Canadian city, it takes some time to get used to it and also some time to learn to set aside our U-Haul of preconceptions that we brought with us. I know, because I moved here from the West, and spent the first couple of years blending my impressions of the city with my stereotypes that I had brought along. In many cases what I was being critical of was merely a reinforcement of what I had "learned" about the city before I had arrived. It wasn't till I finally let go of my biases and start learning about the city on its own terms that I started to really love it. I suppose for me, that was when "ugly" began to change to "cool"! In fact, it was a girl I worked with here who had moved from Montreal who was the one eventually to practically give me a slap and tell me to accept Toronto on its own terms, not the artificial ones I had been cooking up. When we go to another city, we see it with fresh eyes, and in Canada it is pretty normal for us to judge the other city a trifle more harshly than we would our own city, that we have left like a comfy old pair of slippers. When I visit Montreal, I see it in a much different light than a born and raised Montrealer, but I do try and accept the city at face value. I think this is the best way to travel, as we get to know the city better when we come to it with an open mind. We are lucky to have the variety of cities that we do in Canada, and in this part of the country we are lucky to have Toronto and Montreal a mere 5 hour drive apart!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Time to build HSR so they're only 2 hours a part.


----------



## Lonesome Traveler (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm in love. So colorful and alive. See you there next Spring.

LS.


----------



## chrome13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Great pics, fantastic city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice shots  ^^^^


----------



## thaproducer (Feb 26, 2008)

wow it's so cold... i want to be there!!


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

Atanga, you sure get around. Well done!


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

*Messy streets of Toronto*

It's a cool, cool summer...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Brilliant photos. Cheers!


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Woooooooooonderful!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Yeah!! epper: Your thread is back! And you are covering a lot of ground, too.... is that your bike in the first pic?


----------



## eastadl (May 28, 2007)

Taller said:


> is that your bike in the first pic?


that bike looks nice

Wonderful photos. My job will be up for long service leave early next year. May have to get a round the world ticket and visit Canada after Europe


----------



## dajumper (Nov 25, 2005)

Those cob webs are so messy.

Though... neat pics!


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

great set, Im so wanting to catch a flight now


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

I had no idea Toronto looked so funky. And I absolutely adore the old-fashioned street-car!!!


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

Taller said:


> Yeah!! epper: Your thread is back! And you are covering a lot of ground, too.... is that your bike in the first pic?


Sure is! And yeah there's a lot of ground and due to some upload struggling, it's sadly in no order whatsoever... 

@Mishevy Yeah Toronto is not always pretty (though it often is) but it is definitely the funkiest city in the country. To me it's kinda Steam-Punk if you replace the 19th century Steam with 1970s and 80s architecture, fonts, and and heavy machinery. Torontonians, does that make sense to anyone besides me? :dance2:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Atanga said:


> @Mishevy Yeah Toronto is not always pretty (though it often is) but it is definitely the funkiest city in the country. To me it's kinda Steam-Punk if you replace the 19th century Steam with 1970s and 80s architecture, fonts, and and heavy machinery. Torontonians, does that make sense to anyone besides me? :dance2:


I see, what you want to say is that it has this London-Berlin feel to it, just in a Canadian way?


----------



## diskojoe (Apr 8, 2009)

good shots. 

only thing i would recommend is to maybe watch the aperture settings. alot of the photos were blurry when there was nothing in the foreground. other than that, good thread.

:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm so happy your are here, and am hopeful you are settled in well! What part of town are you living in? Still Queen West?


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

*impressions after dark*

A walk along Bloor Street through Koreatown and the Annex and down to College Street after some delicious Japanese food in the Ethiopian neighbourhood for some reason...


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Ha. Journey's song Don't Stop Believing started on my playlist when I opened this thread. 
This area of the city definitely isn't the prettiest, but it's exciting, even if it is full of hipsters. The BMV is a fantastic used book store and one of my favourites.

Your photos are always a treat!


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Mishevy said:


> I see, what you want to say is that it has this London-Berlin feel to it, just in a Canadian way?


A lot of people seem to make the comparison to Berlin. I grew up in London and have to say there are definitely some similarities to the grittier parts of London, but Toronto feels a lot more chaotic in many ways. Canadian cities are rudderless compared to those in Europe. I think I just said the same thing you just did: 'it has a London-Berlin feel to it, just in a Canadian way'.

:doh:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Your photo look beautiful and they are very colorful 

What camera do you use?


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

COOL


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Atanga said:


>


Could someone please tell me what is the name of this place and how i can get to this place from downtown?

I wanna go here to take some nice photos


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice update. Makes me miss Toronto. Hopefully I can go in November.


----------



## Atanga (Jul 11, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> Could someone please tell me what is the name of this place and how i can get to this place from downtown?
> 
> I wanna go here to take some nice photos


This shot is take from the Toronto Islands. It's at the western ferry terminal at Ward's Island. To get there, head south on Bay street till it runs into Lake Ontario and you will find the pier. Ferry leave every 15 or 30 minutes I think. To me the islands are one of Toronto's more wonderful features and are not to be missed.


----------

